# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > منتدى الالبومات الكامله >  البوم نوال الزغبي الجديد 2011

## الوسادة

*معرفش ليــــــــــه 





عندك 



الف و مية 


بالدقيقة و بالثواني 


فوق جروحي 


قولها 


هقولك ايه 


هنا القاهرة 


معرفش ليه 


يا رايح 



يوم اللي مشي 


أمانة 



مع حبي 


الوسادة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اغنيتها >>

"الف ومية" بضحك كتير

البومها حلو بـ صراحة  :Big Grin:

----------


## كوكو

يسلمو يا حلوة  :Icon26:

----------

